# Glutamate Modulating Drugs



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Favour required from all of you please.

I would like to make a list of all-glutamate modulating drugs so I can mention them to my doctor if need be:

I know of:


Lamotrigine
Tianepetine
Keppra (Levitaracetam)

anymore?

much appreciated

x


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Concerning depersonalization I think the following are interesting:

-Perampanel

-Topiramate

-Acetylcystein+Sarkosin

-Riluzol (very expensive)

I don't know in how far Levetiracetam acts on the glutamate system, but there is anecdotal evidence that it works sometimes against depersonalization if HPPD is present, too. Concerning Tianeptine the following article might be worth a look:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2902200/

I tried Tianepine for several weeks. It did not do anything. It was like a placebo.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

I have visual snow, and as CK1 kindly pointed out, Keppra has a decent enough success rate against it (and often attacks the DP in co-morbid sufferers as well).


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Not glutamate, but Pregabalin - an anticonvulsant widely used in treating anxiety

http://www.wellnessresources.com/freedom/articles/neurontin_and_lyrica_are_a_death_sentence_for_new_brain_synapses/


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Just started with pregabalin / lyrica.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Let me know how it goes? What other meds have you tried? And what was the doctor's rationale for prescribing Lyrica? thx


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Not glutamate, but Pregabalin - an anticonvulsant widely used in treating anxiety
> 
> http://www.wellnessr...brain_synapses/


After reading this I read the abstract and press release, but I don't really see why this study should have "proved the extreme danger of several blockbuster drugs". There is no mention about what concrete consequences this has for people taking Pregabaline or Gabapentine. Perhaps it accounts for the cognitive effects both can cause mostly in high doses.

This website sells supplements, which probably won't work most of the time if you do not have a deficency. This means they view prescription drugs as competitors, because if they improve symptoms, people won't buy their supplements.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

There is research on the cognitive effects/impact. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20194915 <a>and https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3229254/</a>

TDX. I am on a high dose of pregabalin: 450mg a day. For these reasons, I don't want to be on it long-term. Even after 12 weeks, they found cognitive issues. Fuck that. I got problems as it is.


----------

